# 1st Attempt at GLS, UGH!



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

This is not going to well. Trying to make GLS. It's been in the crock now for 4 (It was turned off) hours. I had to leave home, I came back did the zap test...... ZAP. Lol, 1st time for that. Ph strip reads 10, clarity test couldn't see through the side, but could see through to the bottom. So I just turned the crock back on warm. Can I salvage? Or should I just chunk it, I really need to get to bed.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 4, 2016)

Just cover the pot and leave it alone (no heat). Check for zap tomorrow. Chances are good it will be perfectly fine.


IrishLass


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Just cover the pot and leave it alone (no heat). Check for zap tomorrow. Chances are good it will be perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Thank You!!!! Turned it off


----------



## Susie (Feb 4, 2016)

If you followed the YouTube video recipe, it is not the greatest recipe in the world.  I would suggest reading this:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114


----------



## lsg (Feb 4, 2016)

I have to leave my GLS paste  for more than 24 hours sometimes before it is ready.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 4, 2016)

As if IL, Susie, and lsg aren't enough voices singing this song ... yeah, patience is a virtue with LS.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the warm  & helpful replies. The videos make it seem so easy! But I guess when you've done it a "million" times it is. Here is the finished product, I'm not going to use it. I think I got "noid" this mooring. I couldn't tell if zapped or just tingled. Either way, I'm not comfortable using it. I diluted it a little when I got home & washed my hand with it. It felt weird to my skin. So, I will make another attempt hopefully tomorrow. I got air bubbles from to much stirring, I'm assuming. This was just a basic Liquid Castile Soap.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Please excuse any misspelled words, I'm usually doing this from my phone.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2016)

Don't toss it yet... let it sit even longer. Honest, it does work.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Don't toss it yet... let it sit even longer. Honest, it does work.


I'll hold on to the rest of it... I had already tossed some of it.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2016)

Just put it in the time out corner and ignore it.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Just put it in the time out corner and ignore it.


Lol!!!! Will Do


----------



## Susie (Feb 4, 2016)

Seriously, don't throw it away!  Liquid soap paste will become zapless if given time.  Just let it sit.  

But, if you have to wonder if you were zapped, you weren't.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 8, 2016)

Update...4-5 days later. Before & After pics. No zap & No  tingly sensation. Time to try attempt #2.


----------

